# [Canadian NR] Harris Chan 3x3 single 9.44



## Harris Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

I just uploaded the one from my own camera: 





Easy scramble, but my R perm could've been much faster >.<
It's funny that John Lee kept on saying OMG..OMG OMG!

It was a great competition, thanks to Dave and Matt for organizing it!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

Amazing! I like R perm! It's my fastest turns per second.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

Normally I can do it fast, I just kinda had a shaky hand


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

The F2L is so fast, I can't even see it. The OLL was the 6 move one right?


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes, that worse one of the 2 6 moves lol


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

what was your average?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 20, 2008)

even if you're R perm could have been faster, you are still really really really really really really FAST!!!!!!!


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 20, 2008)

That F2l was crazy!


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, if only you got an edge permutation it probably would have been sub 9! Still an incredible solve though, that F2L was crazy fast!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 20, 2008)

Never quite as lucky as the Europeans, eh?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 20, 2008)

So is that the fastest full step solve? Officially, of course.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 20, 2008)

It was my pleasure, Harris. I love watching you do so well. In fact, if you watch in the background, I come out from behind the scrambling screen to see it. I had just finished scrambling it, and knew you were about to go. I know you start on white, and how easy the cross was, so I figured it had WR potential and didn’t want to miss it.

I was happy I didn’t have to rule that a penalty, it was close, but definitely legitimate. Congratulations again on the time, and the win. 

The results will be posted as soon as Ron is back from Germany, but I can tell everyone that Harris broke the North American record for Single and Average at the competition with times of 9.44 and 12.05 respectively. Unbelievable. 

And not to make you feel bad, Harris, but in that round, you ended the average with a +2 penalty. If you had not gotten that, your average would have been 11.39.


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah Harris, well done!! That R perm definitely wasn't the best, maybe next time!! It also sounds like you need to work on you finishes (+2's). I'ts something that I spent time working on, to really get out of my system, and it helps a lot.


----------



## pjk (Apr 20, 2008)

Dave Campbell said:


> And not to make you feel bad, Harris, but in that round, you ended the average with a +2 penalty. If you had not gotten that, your average would have been 11.39.


Wow Harris, incredible. It's only a matter of time...


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 20, 2008)

I was going through some of the footage we recorded, and Simone actually caught this solve on video, and she zoomed! Enjoy.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Dave and everyone for the compliments  And thanks to Simone for the nice zoomed solve too.



Dave Campbell said:


> And not to make you feel bad, Harris, but in that round, you ended the average with a +2 penalty. If you had not gotten that, your average would have been 11.39.



It was funny, because in TOF, I had the exact same time, 11.31, DNF (U perm, and i over spun and was 2 turns off), and my average would have been 12.09 o think. So imagine the next competition; will I have a 11.3x average with penalty? 

Also, I remembered that I had x-cross on the second solve of the same round, and easy insert pair after, but then there were no F2L corner on U so I blanked out, and did some weird turns, and ended up with 13.6x (worst time in average). When I went back, I found that it would've easily been sub 10 (even sub 9 too). Oh well, there's always next time!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dave do you PLEASE have the scramble for that solve? PLEEEEASE


----------



## Jack (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my record on that scramble too (12.93). That was amazing Harris, F2L was done in like 5 seconds! If you ever get lucky you'll probably get a WR!

I wish I had videos (especially since I got sub 20 OH!) but my parents were judging the whole time and didn't get a chance to make any videos.

Oh, and the scramble (from the canadiancubing forum) is

D2 U2 L2 B2 L' F2 R D2 L' F2 U' F' R2 B F2 D' L2 R U' L R'


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 21, 2008)

keep it up speed cla cla claxton (from rob and big on the turtle racing episode) soon you will get sub-10 average trust me on this one!


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2008)

I got 18.41 with terrible lock ups on that scramble! 3 CE pairs done for me with cross one white, scrambled white on top, green on front. Sune+J perm. I bet you wish you solved it the same way I just did then Harris >.<


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 21, 2008)

No, that is not the scramble. It was 4th solve of the second round.

L' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R D2 U' R D' B' U' B2 F2 L2 R2

It is even nice to scramble, we were enjoying the end 4 turns.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, my solution:

L' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R D2 U' R D' B' U' B2 F2 L2 R2

Cross: z2y R2D'
Slot 1: yR'U2'RUR'U'R
Slot 2: L'UL2U'L'
Slot 3: dR2U2RUR'UR2
Slot 4: F'UFU2RUR'
OLL: U2FRU'R'U'RUR'F'
PLL skip.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

L' B2 L' D2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R D2 U' R D' B' U' B2 F2 L2 R2


z2y'L2u'
R'U2RUR'U'R
URU'R'U2y'RUR'
R'URUL'U'L
yURU'R'URUR'
FURU'R'F'
UU'R'U2RU2'R'FRUR'U'R'F'R2x2

EDIT: Alright, full reconstruction page. That was a really nice video to work from...


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats Harris!


----------



## amateurguy (Apr 21, 2008)

What the... I beat my PB with this scramble. 19.18! Another sub-20 from me who averages around 25-30s...

Maybe I shouldn't count it. But it was technically non-lucky!


----------

